# Coupler Height



## Joybell (Apr 20, 2021)

My new Jamco 2 horse slant bumper pull has a coupler that is only 16 inches from the ground to the top of the coupler (outside). My top of my truck receiver hitch is 18 inches from the ground. Not bad if I have a 3/4 ton and don't need a weight distribution hitch.

But I do, and I find that when everything is set up properly the hitch is awfully close to the ground.

So I here I thought my trailer had an unusual coupler height. But no, all the photos I looked at for similar trailers all had low coupler heights. My old trailer is a Mortiz (not made anymore, I think) 2 horse bumper pull slant. But it has the coupler arm welded on top of the tongue bars. Smart idea. But why do other manufacturers not do this?


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Can you post a picture?


----------

